# Almost Done:



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I finished my blackouts today on my eco. Did both Bowties, and Diffuser Panel, and added chrome tip i got off of ebay. It turned out pretty good, IMO. The bowties were super easy, but man teh diffuser was a pain in the rear!!! It turned out pretty good, but i do have soem air bubbles underneath, which really can't be seen unlesss someone is on their knees looking for them, so right now i can live w/ em. I may go back and try it again later. Tinted windows and vent visors to come later, but i'm almost done. What ya think?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like a sharp Eco coming along there! The air bubbles may work out on their own. I had a few in the headlight film/tint, but after a few weeks they're gone. I also had one wrinkle in the front bowtie, but it's gone now as well.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

That looks great. Summit White FTW!


----------



## 0r30 (Sep 25, 2011)

very nice car indeed


where did you get your bowties?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

can you send us links for the rear diffuser and exhaust tip? also close up pics


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

I used 3M Scotchbrite Vinyl (matte black) i got off of Ebay. I got 24" x 48" (2' x4') to do it with. I cut it in half 1' x 2' and did the diffuser w/ half, and i did the Bowties with the other half. I had read where you could get pre-cut bowties, but they were a pain to get on w/out wrinkles, so i watched several video's on Youtube, and it appeared way easier to use a sheet of viynl and trim it our w/ razor, and it was a breeze!!!

again, the diffuser was way hard, because of the conture change and boadened width @ bottom. But i used the viynl for both. I also got the tip off of ebay. I'll post a link if i can find it. It came from china , but altogether it was like $35 - $40 w/shipping. It fit great!!! Let me see if i can find link. - Dan


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's teh link to the vinyl. Thsi guy ships fast and is reasonable!!!







eBay My World - performancehookup

To get the tip, go to ebay and type in cruze exhaust tip and a bunch comes up. Most are from china, but they were chaper than what i remember. The one i got was $28 after shipping, but it takes a while to get here. I ordered mine before my car was shipped 

BTW, shawn , will post close ups later, my family and i are going out of town in the AM. 
Coming your way G-Man !!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Sweet, looks great dude!


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I like the way that tip looks!


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

Looking pretty sharp there


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

looks great man!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

That looks awesome man, u did a great job!!!! Don't worry about the bubbles the sun and heat will take care of that for sure give it a week or so. Looks great


----------

